# Delay responses vsftpd

## pacolotero

Y have a ftp server running (vsftpd) in gentoo.

The problem when I connect with the server, upload a file or download the response between the server and client has a delay of 30 seconds. 

The speed downloading or uploading the file is correct but exist this delay until the ordeer is sent.

----------

## Jaglover

Wild guess, delays like this are often caused by DNS lookup issues.

----------

## pacolotero

I tried to use the option "reverse_lookup_enable=NO" but this option is not disponible in vsftpd of gentoo: 

500 OOPS: unrecognised variable in config file: reverse_lookup_enable

Any solutions?

----------

## pacolotero

Someone help?

----------

## SirRobin2318

You could wireshark the connection in order to find out if the culprit is the server or the client. If the request is sent from the client & 30 seconds later you receive an answer, it's a server issue. But if you make the request in your client program & it takes 30 seconds for the program to send out the request, well it's the client.

----------

